# Choke Canyon duck hunting



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Looking for some recommendations on duck guides on Choke. We have a duck boat but we don't know the lake.
Thanks.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Yet another lake that is being ruined by the internet.  Lots of weekenders hitting it now because of internet posts the last couple seasons, and it's been Barney central with people every couple hundred yards or closer.

I don't know of any reputable duck guides on the lake. I know of one, but he isn't reputable.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

I hear you, but I'm not trying to get anybody's spots. My buddy just had a kid and it's his only hunting trip this year so we wanted to try something new.
pm me if you know of any guides por favor


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

if you have google earth let me know. I will send you a good area. I was just out there last weekend.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Mallardman, how did your Daughtery WMA deer hunt go over the weekend?


----------



## duckiller (Feb 6, 2006)

www.redlegoutfitters.com


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

the ole internet is a 2 blade sword. i still cant believe some of the places i hit regularly and are full of people dont get posted here , but i aint complaining. i wish people would just put pictures on it and a neat caption on it like "killed em again" or "it was on " and call it good. if the thread doesnt have a picture thing on it i hardly click on it. i just like the pictures unless its about duck hunting. i know u asked about choke , but i'm w/ the capn.


----------



## ronulus (May 21, 2004)

*texas skies outfitters*

i've gone with this guide twice and he is awesome....texasskiesoutfitters.com.....


----------

